

Oil droplets mimicking quantum behavior: How far can we push an analogy? [pdf] - sjcsjc
http://philpapers.org/archive/VERMOD.pdf

======
kozlovsky
The original article was discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8554996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8554996)

~~~
officialjunk
with the original research publication here:
[http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.108...](http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.108.264503)

------
Whitespace
Some background: [https://www.quantamagazine.org/20140624-fluid-tests-hint-
at-...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/20140624-fluid-tests-hint-at-concrete-
quantum-reality/)

